# Choosing Where to Live.



## cool hand luke (Jun 13, 2009)

Hello everyone, 

I'm new to Homesteading Today, and this is my first post. I'm looking forward to interesting discussions here.

I have a hard time choosing "where" to live. I'm hoping that writing about my current situation will help me sort things out, even if only a little. I need to make some progress.

I grew up in south east Louisiana, just west of New Orleans on a small horse farm. I traveled to Mississippi for rodeos, and spent months working on a small farm there in my late teens and up to the age of 22. Then, after 22, I followed the sport of rodeo to Texas, as I progressed in the sport. I went to west Texas, and have fond memories of the place.

Well, in my mid 20's, I realized that I would not be able to earn a living rodeoing, and also, that I was majoring in business/finance for all the wrong reasons. I changed my major to ag, and finished with an associates degree.

At that time, my brothers followed the horse industry to northeast Texas, and I went along with them, after a year back in south Louisiana. After Katrina, I felt a strong urge to return to Texas, as you might imagine.

Since then, I've lived in north east Texas, Hobbs New Mexico, north central Texas, and now I'm just outside of Austin.

I've been interested in organic farming for the past 4 years. I've been considering it an alternative to earning a living in the horse industry, and a much "greener" choice.

I'm very concerned about environmental issues, and that's why I came to Austin. In fact I'm apprenticing/working full time on an organic farm right now.

Here I am, in one of the greenest cities in the nation, and I'm missing west Texas, specifically being within 60 miles of Amarillo, where I attended a junior college. I love the rugged west, or so I think I do. I have very fond memories of the sunrises, sunsets, and rugged landscapes out there. I also really like the hiking in Paloduro Canyon State Park as well as Caprock Canyon State Park. Also, the land is much cheaper up there compared to here.

Now Austin has a few hiking trails in the vicinity also, but its not nearly the rugged western atmosphere like what is found further west. It is a cross between woodland and grassland savanna. The annual rainfall is 31 inches a year here, and maybe 3 inches of snowfall.

In the panhandle, the average rainfall in the cheap town that I like is 21, and the snowfall is 21. To be honest, I love when it snows. Maybe because I grew up 45 miles from the Gulf of Mexico, and love the snow that fell once every 10 years.

I do have trouble making big decisions in life, but this one has been tripping me up for quite a while. In fact, I purchased 7 acres in northeast Texas, 2 miles from my brother's place, and from my mother's home. It would be wise to live near them, but east Texas just doesn't feel the same to me as west Texas. I'm sure it is all in my head, but I've spent 2 years up in the panhandle, and 1.5 years in northeast Texas.

Now, I'm near all the organic people in Austin, which is what I wanted, but the city, and all the ritzy stuff don't really feel like home to me. Mesquite bushes, prairies, and rugged terrain fulfill my childhood cowboy fantasies. Now, the terrain can be rugged here around Austin, and there is Mesquite growing in overgrown pastures, but I just don't like my view being blocked by big trees anymore. 

One woman told me that I have "wonder lust", and that I like to wander from one place to another. I did love to see new places while rodeoing. That was a major part of the thrill for me, as well as attempting to be self employed. I'm a bit of a vagabond, I guess.

Can someone give me any advice?

It is drier and sandier in west Texas, and further from my family, but I like the rugged terrain, the open spaces, the western ways, and the three or four snowfalls that happen each year.

Maybe I'm trying to relive my days at the junior college as well time spent with an ex girlfriend living in an old house on 14 acres up in the panhandle. The house was small, outdated, and the paint was peeling off, but I have some extremely good memories of spending time there, surrounded by rolling hills, and mesquite bushes.

Sorry for the length of this post. I'm trying to get some free counselling here.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

My dream of ALL dreams is the Big Bend area ... but, I doubt you'd like that far west.

I'm in Abilene ... actually, Buffalo Gap 

Lived in Wimberley ... sister still lives in Wimberley ... you know where that is? Down by San Marcos? Canyon Lake? Dripping Springs?

Our land in Oklahoma is not far from the Texas panhandle border ... Amarillo will be our closet "biggest" Texas town.

You might like what western Oklahoma has to offer ... who knows?


----------



## Suemo (Sep 19, 2002)

I know what you mean the west gets deep inside of you and won't let go. 20 years after leaving I still desire that land. I hope you find what you are lookiing for!!


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Free counselling???? 

What are the actual/real pros and cons of where you are as compared to where you think you want to be - other than rugged terrain, open spaces (the geography of W. Texas and elsewhere :clap: ) and some past fond memories? 

I look at it this way (my opinion only  ) if there were _actual/real opportunities_ there, more than where you are, you would already have moved! After all you, yourself, said "I'm a bit of a vagabond myself".........


----------



## cool hand luke (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies.

I was writing a response with individual replies to each of you, and I lost it before posting it due to my browser going back a page accidentally.

If I go west, it will be the Panhandle, and not western Oklahoma. If I go that far from my siblings, parents, etc... I might as well be within 70 miles of Amarillo or Lubbock.

I grew up as a cowboy that idealized the west, then I lived there and felt too far away from my family. Now that a few years have passed, I feel drawn to the west again.

Yes, I do need counselling. I just don't want to pay for it right now. I have before, and it did help somewhat.

I was writing out a list of pros and cons. I may write another list. I'm going to go and look at the mileage between towns on google maps.

Fritch, TX, is really cheap, and it is 37 miles northeast of Amarillo. I spent 4 semesters 12 miles east of there in Borger.

I'm single, and I have always done much better with the ladies in the panhandle than the ladies in northeast Texas, much better. Lots of northeast Texas women are very similiar to suburbanites, and have less interest in simple living, when compared to the hardy folks of the panhandle, in my opinion.

I wonder if I'm painting myself a pretty picture of the panhandle. I know what its like, but I don't even trust my own decisions any more.


----------



## cool hand luke (Jun 13, 2009)

Mama Crow said:


> My dream of ALL dreams is the Big Bend area ... but, I doubt you'd like that far west.
> 
> I'm in Abilene ... actually, Buffalo Gap
> 
> ...


I looked up Buffalo Gap on google maps. It looks like it is in good proximity to Abilene. That's nice. Do the mesas or bluffs that run through Sweetwater run through Buffalo Gap also. I wonder if the mesas helped to form a gap, or funnel, to hunt buffalo in years ago?

I know where Wimberley is. I drove from Austin to Llano, to Mason, to Fredericksburg, to Johnson City, to Dripping Springs, and back to Austin yesterday evening. The scenery was nice, and in my opinion, the natural landscape just south of Llano was the prettiest. Those places are a bit pricey for my wallet, I must admit.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

YES! That is why it is called "buffalo gap." Isn't that cool? My ancestors were some of the very first original settlers there ... and we had the claim where the state park and lake is. My family is still there. Dad publishes the newspaper and nanny runs the ancient Bar-BQ-Barn.

And, yes, the area is pricey in the Hill Country ... but beautiful.

We'll be sorta neighbors if you move northeast of Amarillo ... we'll be in the Cheyenne, Oklahoma area.

Good luck to you, wandering cowboy


----------



## cool hand luke (Jun 13, 2009)

I looked at land on landsoftexas, and land around Abilene and Brownwood seems to be cheaper than in other areas. In fact, there were a few low priced properties in Buffalo Gap, but the land look very sandy and too steep for a garden. I'm sure some spots in that town are suitable. Bangs, and just north of Abilene also seemed to be low priced, compared to other places.

I also like Palo Pinto, TX, and other places west of Mineral Wells. Its a little pricey like Hill Country property too.

I really feel restless about this issue. My parents and siblings have settled down in Mount Pleasant, TX. I just can't seem to settle there even though I purchased a piece of land there.

I'm a drifter. I love it, and hate it.


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

I know nothing about Tx, but you do seem to be very in tune with the panhandle area. Maybe rent a place there and get a job working with horses that lets you travel also. Shoeing, training ?? That way you can see if the area continues to work for you and you can still move around to see some more of Tx or the country and your family. Why buy or make a long term obligation when you don't know if that is what you want?


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

My family and I have been trying to relocate for three years or so. We tried and almost made it to Adams County, PA. But it finally became apparent that we could never afford to live there based on our income (both early Social Security within two years). So we have narrowed it down to Missouri and Tennessee due to climate we can live with as well as land prices. We also love trees and hills, and both have plenty of those. I'm all but certain we will be buying a parcel in TN very soon, but I'm still talking to a seller in MO. Since the wife and I are fairly along in years, we will have our teenage daughters vote on location as well. The place will be theirs a lot longer than it will be ours, so I think they need a say in it. The wife's family traveled a good deal when she was young and knows where she'd rather not live. I moved around a lot in the military and traveled also, so I know where I don't want to go. That makes things a lot easier when trying to decide.

Nomad


----------



## cool hand luke (Jun 13, 2009)

Nomad, you are right. Knowing where you don't want to live narrows things down. I know that I don't want to live in Louisiana again. I've ruled out New Mexico, Oklahoma, and Arkansas in the last year. I'm left with Texas, which is a big state. 

Sunflower-n-ks, I'd like to earn a living with horses once again. I've ridden horses for a living before, and I enjoy it. What makes the big difference is "who" I would be working for. I can trim horses, but not shoe. My youngest brother is a very skilled farrier. He picked up that side of things. My middle brother can shoe, but not as well, and I've never nailed one on. I'd rather make less money and do maintenance work on a ranch, rather than shoe horses.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I lived in Abilene and Clyde for 1 year..hated both towns because of the sticker burrs that abound in that area and ugly scrubby trees (lack of water as well). I am more accustomed to East Texas where green grass and greener trees abound plus less worrying about the water. I may actually end up moving either to Amarillo or Ft. Worth depending on where my job may take me. My wife and I prefer the Austin area because there are tons to do outside of the rural areas AND people are laid back and let you want to be what you want not WHAT they think you should be. If you wanna make money selling vegetables then Austin is the town to do it because it has the highest rate of hippy people or people who are wanting to live close to the earth and so forth. I should know. I went to school there for 15 years and lived in and around Austin for 10 more years. Only downside about Austin is the high cost of living. I suspect that lack of a girlfriend is what is the root of your problems but you're wise to wait until you get to the right match. I know of a friend who found her ideal guy on www.FarmersOnly.com. Worth a look.


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

Another thought while you are foot loose and fancy free........  Staying at peoples places and taking care of their horses/livestock while they are on vacation, etc. My DS has proved that there are a lot of people that want someone to work/live on their property for periods of time. He does not work with livestock, so you would have the advantage there. But as he adventured his way from KS to AK with only a couple of sortof pre planed stops, he ended up with some interesting jobs and made some good friends. Still doing the same type thing in AK and enjoying it. 

How many people that own horses don't go on vacations because they can't find someone trustworthy to take care of the horses?


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

.............You can live in the most ideal place in the world , but IF you don't have a job and enough money too sustain yourself and live a decent lifestyle you'll end up being very miserable . Like a previous poster said IF you are connected to a loving female partner , she'll keep you in the middle of the road and out of the bars and the Ditches ! 
.............My suggestion would be to locate around Amarillo , find a job , doing something you are very good "AT" , and give it a couple of years and see how you actually like the lifestyle and the weather . Till you locate somewhere and Stick , you'll never accumulate anything until you put down roots . , fordy


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

I wern't so dad blamed cripp;ed and getting long in the tooth, I' get me a job as a pen rider around Amarillo somewheres..;-)


----------



## Parrothead (May 3, 2009)

My advice is to go with your gut. If you love West Texas, then give it a try. It doesn't hurt to try. You can always move if it doesn't work out.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

cool hand luke said:


> I looked at land on landsoftexas, and land around Abilene and Brownwood seems to be cheaper than in other areas. In fact, there were a few low priced properties in Buffalo Gap, but the land look very sandy and too steep for a garden. I'm sure some spots in that town are suitable. Bangs, and just north of Abilene also seemed to be low priced, compared to other places.
> 
> I also like Palo Pinto, TX, and other places west of Mineral Wells. Its a little pricey like Hill Country property too.
> 
> ...




:nono: Stay away from Bangs! :nono:

Sounds to me like you already know where you REALLY want to be ... the Panhandle Plains ... so, go


----------



## cool hand luke (Jun 13, 2009)

Mama Crowe, what's wrong with Bangs?

I also like the area north of San Angelo, on the way to Silver City. Post, and Colorado City also come to mind.

As for accumulating anything, I accumulated money by travelling and working on the road, and being paid perdeim on top of my wages. Other than for the purpose of owning land, I don't look at the accumulation of wealth the same way that many Americans do.

I've ridden pens before in a feedlot for 2 days with a friend. He still does that, and also does day work on ranches. I still have a couple of connections in those lines of cowboy work.

I'd consider caring for someone's animals and land for very little pay, while testing out an area.

I rode the hillcountry again this weekend. I went to Comfort, Kerrville, Bandera, Utopia, Leakey, and Rocksprings. Then I left the Hillcountry and headed for Sonora, Eldorado, then up to San Angelo. The best looking soil was around San Angelo. The Hillcountry towns that I visited were too rocky, and the few nice valleys that I saw are prabably very expensive. It's not western there like the rolling plains anyway.

I don't like the high plains as much as I like the rolling plains just south and east of the caprock enscarpment. Post is a nice old town that still has brick streets. Amarillo and Canyon have the most ranches, in a 100 mile radius, that employ horseback cowboys.

Austin is the ultimate veggie place, but I'm not quite satisfied with the area. I do love the hippie ideals of simple living though. I like the ideals of voluntary simplicity. Buying land is about the extent of my interest pertaining to wealth.

I do realize that being in a relationship, near extended family, or near a certain line of work makes up people's minds for them when choosing where to live.


----------



## robinkd2 (Sep 17, 2002)

My free advice is go with your heart. If you are young and strong enough, go now. It's a shame to wake up one day and discover that you aren't any longer fit enough to chase your dream and have to live with the regret of not trying. As for garden land, there are ways to make it happen in any climate. With you wanting organic, that's the only drawback to any place you might move. You have to check to see what's been done before you got there. Good luck on you quest. Robin - also in east TX.


----------



## cool hand luke (Jun 13, 2009)

I have narrowed it down to either west Texas, or northeast Texas by my siblings and parents. I don't feel any excitement about the landscape of northeast Texas, but my family is there.

As for my heart, based on "excitement" as an indicator, west Texas has a pull on me.

I can go there and live in my camper for a couple of months to see if I want to stay. I'm just worried that I have a bad habbit of thinking that the grass is always greener on the other side.


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

First, you need to find that great song by Asleep At The Wheel; 'Miles and Miles of Texas'. It sounds like it was written for you!!!

Second, you're pretty young and still have the opportunity to seek out what you want in life. You sound like you have a good head on your shoulders, so I have no doubt that 'mistakes' that you could make would be minimal. 

Many years back I chose to move several hours from my parents and much of my family - at the time my Dad told me I'ld be back within 5 years. Well, it's been 13, I am married, work in a whole different field than when I left, lead a self sustaining life on 5 acres with my wife and young son - and my parents are now talking about moving closer to us!!!

Your choosing to be where you feel most comfortable sounds like choosing for the right reasons. I hear both your head and your heart telling you to live in West Texas - and part of your heart wanting to stay closer to your family. Do what's right, for the right reasons, and all will fall into place. Look for the opportunities to move to West Texas, and when the right opportunity presents itself - you'll know - and you'll act upon it.

Best of Luck to you! and check out Miles and Miles of Texas!


----------



## jamaise123 (Jul 13, 2009)

I am very mush interested in that.
________
Dublin Hotels


----------



## cool hand luke (Jun 13, 2009)

Well, I have 2 to 3 weeks of work left here on the organic farm near Austin. I like some things about the culture here in Austin very much! I am still having trouble making a decision.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

what kind of "things" ? 

To answer your long ago question:

The city of Bangs loves to write tickets ... so I stay away from there ... any excuse and they'll pull you over ... same with Blanco.


----------

